# Dingle tunnel,liverpool,0ct 09.



## wherever i may roam (Nov 5, 2009)

Dingle railway station was an underground station located on the Liverpool Overhead Railway (LOR), at the south end of Park Road, Dingle, Liverpool. It was the only below ground station on the line. Trains accessed the station via a half mile underground tunnel, bored from the cliff face at Herculaneum Dock to Park Road. It is the last remaining part of the Overhead railway, with the surface entrance still standing and the former platform and track area in use as a garage.

The extension to Dingle was opened on 21 December 1896.

Dingle was the southern terminus of the railway. The original plans was for the tunnel to extend further inland with a few more stations when funds were available, which would have made Dingle station a through station rather than a terminus. The station was the location of a serious accident in December 1901, when an electrical fire resulted in the death of six people and the temporarily closure of the station for several months. Along with the rest of the Liverpool Overhead Railway, the station closed permanently on 30 December 1956.

There have been a number of plans and suggestions to re-use other disused underground rail tunnels under Liverpool, however, no plans or suggestions have been forwarded for the reused of the half mile tunnel and still intact underground station at Dingle, even though connecting track from the portal of the tunnel to the Merseyrail line directly below is a relatively easy task.































































































































some old pics..







































..thank you.


----------



## night crawler (Nov 5, 2009)

Looks to be some neat old abandoned cars in there that a collector would love. What was the first one/
Good report


----------



## crickleymal (Nov 5, 2009)

night crawler said:


> Looks to be some neat old abandoned cars in there that a collector would love. What was the first one/
> Good report




I want the Citroen van


----------



## Black Shuck (Nov 5, 2009)

crickleymal said:


> I want the Citroen van



Those little Citroen Vans are as Rare as Rocking Horse droppings!


----------



## jonney (Nov 5, 2009)

Great report mate. I want all those cars not just the van


----------



## kevsy21 (Nov 6, 2009)

it looks such a fascinating explore,great pics again


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Nov 6, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Those little Citroen Vans are as Rare as Rocking Horse droppings!



Lol thats exactly what I just said to my missus reading through that.

I swear thats an AMC Pacer in the first pic on the right


----------



## Richard Davies (Nov 6, 2009)

J_a_t_33 said:


> Lol thats exactly what I just said to my missus reading through that.
> 
> I swear thats an AMC Pacer in the first pic on the right



I was wondering that as well, also a rare sight in the UK.

Is the car behind it an Alfasud, or possibly a Datsun Cherry?

There also seems to be a much rusted Alfa Romeo Spyder in there.

Are these cars stored or just dumped there?


----------



## Hilts (Nov 7, 2009)

This looks great, I take it the MOT type garage is where the railway station was ? I`m not the only one asking, but the old cars, whats the story ?


----------



## wherever i may roam (Nov 7, 2009)

Am not sure what the score is with the cars,maybe unpaid work,spares or the garage owner never got around to actually doing a 1 or 2 up & over the years have just been left there & forgot about...its a crackin little mooch though,there were other cars down there as well but i didnt want to turn my report into a car report..lol,i may post 1 or 2 other pics up later...thanks for your comments!!! WIMR


----------



## plazzyman (Nov 8, 2009)

boo hoo ! i want the capri and the rover p5b and how could you leave the humber snipe down there , oh if only i could get my hands on a transporter .....hmmmm nice pics though and interesting history ,a very good report


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Nov 8, 2009)

Lol I will happily go halves on renting a very large transporter with anyone who wishes to steal these cars with me


----------



## jonney (Nov 8, 2009)

My brother-in-law has a transporter that I an borrow anytime I need it lol...


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Nov 8, 2009)

Lol what you doing next weekend?


----------

